

U.S. Tries to Build Case for Conspiracy by WikiLeaks - ricaurte
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/16/world/16wiki.html

======
ricaurte
"But in interviews, people familiar with the case said the department appeared
to be attracted to the possibility of prosecuting Mr. Assange as a co-
conspirator to the leaking _because it is under intense pressure to make an
example of him_ as a deterrent to further mass leaking of electronic documents
over the Internet." - Emphasis mine

I thought laws were supposed to be enforced for justice, not to intimidate the
people.

